# Llanerch Home, Merthyr Mawr - June & August 2012



## AlexanderJones (Aug 16, 2012)

*Llanerch Home, Merthyr Mawr, Bridgend.*

Llanerch Home was a home for elderly and disabled people in the borough of Bridgend, South Wales. It was built originally as a manor house in the early 20th century, and became a private home for the elderly in the mid-1980’s. It closed to the public in 2000 after a fire severely damaged a large proportion of the structure. 

These photographs, taken in June and August 2012, showcase the building as it stands today.



























Some shots here from my revisit in August. The weather was a little bit different... 











There were a few nice quirky things inside, but sadly no upper floor to get to them anymore...

I got a little fisheye crazy with these next few shots: 











Thanks for looking everyone! 

More photographs on Flickr and my website!​


----------



## Dark Descent (Aug 16, 2012)

looks like a amazing place, even if it is a death trap :L


----------



## Ace247 (Aug 16, 2012)

Nice one buddy, that building looks almost ready to collapse on it's self...well you wouldn't go in there to keep out of the rain thats for sure!


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 17, 2012)

Bloody hell looks like the end is nigh,great pics.


----------



## Judderman62 (Aug 18, 2012)

liking that - must have been quite a home in it's day


----------



## Dawnwarrior (Aug 18, 2012)

Nice Work Alex. A Total Death Trap For Sure. The Place Is Disintergrating At A Rapid Pace.


----------



## AlexanderJones (Aug 22, 2012)

It sure is! Thanks guys!


----------



## Mars Lander (Aug 22, 2012)

yay nice bright colourful shot, liking the fisheye too


----------



## Pedrfardd (Oct 1, 2012)

Likeing this - Ta fella !!


----------



## sploradora (Oct 1, 2012)

what a beautiful place


----------



## LairdOfLochaber (Oct 3, 2012)

Really liked your photograph set in the August wildflowers. Sad that the building's so ruined, but it still has beauty.


----------



## night crawler (Oct 3, 2012)

A sad looking end for such a place, nice photo's


----------

